# Weekend Pics



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Cool pix!!  Just curious, what is the best way to find out about upcoming shows in our area? I'd love to see this in person!


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

very nice pics they all look beautiful!!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Kand3 said:


> Cool pix!!  Just curious, what is the best way to find out about upcoming shows in our area? I'd love to see this in person!


 
Go to www.infodog.com and click on Show Info, by state. It will provide a list of upcoming shows in your state.


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Go to www.infodog.com and click on Show Info, by state. It will provide a list of upcoming shows in your state.


Thank you!


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> They aren't great, but they are all we have.
> 
> Talli the Spinone (9-12)
> Thurston (9-12 on Sat)
> Tom (BBE Sat, 9-12 Sun)


In the last pic, who is in front of you? Is it Phyllis Cox?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

telsmith1 said:


> In the last pic, who is in front of you? Is it Phyllis Cox?


 
Yes. That was the Bred By Exhibitor Bitch class.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

Kand3 said:


> Cool pix!!  Just curious, what is the best way to find out about upcoming shows in our area? I'd love to see this in person!



Hey PG, just curious, who is that hot chick you use as a handler?:smooch: 

P.S. Gwen told me it was okay to post this!!!


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> Yes. That was the Bred By Exhibitor Bitch class.


I thought so. She and I hung out at the UKC MI Classic a few weekends ago. Her boy Flag is gorgeous.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

I am so in love with those dogs!! Such beautiful, silky looking, coats!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Way to go, Maybe!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow. That's alot of Spinones from what I'm seeing. was it a major that weekend?

Good job. Everyone looks good.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I never cease to be amazed at how gorgeous some of these dogs are!! Simply stunning.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

BIGDAWG said:


> Hey PG, just curious, who is that hot chick you use as a handler?:smooch:
> 
> P.S. Gwen told me it was okay to post this!!!


LOL...you're supposed to be looking at the dogs!:uhoh: 

Looks like you were very busy, PG!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldengirls550 said:


> Wow. That's alot of Spinones from what I'm seeing. was it a major that weekend?
> 
> Good job. Everyone looks good.


 
It was a major in bitches. Talli's brother (from a previous breeding - same sire/dam) finished by going BOW and crossing over.Another on the west coast got a major, I don't know where or the details yet.

I need a Spinone. They get a 5 pt major for an entry that in Goldens is barely a point.  I do love the breed, though.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *BIGDAWG*  
_Hey PG, just curious, who is that hot chick you use as a handler?:smooch: _

_P.S. Gwen told me it was okay to post this!!!_

Quote:
Originally Posted by *KIMM* 
LOL...you're supposed to be looking at the dogs!:uhoh: 

Looks like you were very busy, PG!

It was a typo. He meant, "Who is that chick having the _hot flashes_ you use as a handler, and how long did it take her to hobble around the ring?:smooch:"


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:



Pointgold said:


> Quote:
> 
> It was a typo. He meant, "Who is that chick having the _hot flashes_ you use as a handler, and how long did it take her to hobble around the ring?:smooch:"


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Being a noncompeting dog owner, the only thing out of this whole conversation I understood was 'hot flashes' ...

Thanks for the pics, the dogs look great!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Being a noncompeting dog owner, the only thing out of this whole conversation I understood was 'hot flashes' ...
> 
> Thanks for the pics, the dogs look great!


Well thank doG for that.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Well thank doG for that.


Okay, now I'm falling off my chair!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

The dogs, both breeds, look wonderful, and the old broad hobbling around is surely too hard on herself! Simple hot flashes would be nice...they're more like nuclear fallout round these parts


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Wonderful pictures....and yes, they all are so beautiful!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Wonderful pictures, there all so beautiful!


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Dont know how I missed this but great pics!


----------

